# My collection



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is my collection.  I started collecting around two years ago or so.  Some dug some bought.  
 I will start with inks.  I don't really collect inks but here is what I have. Sorry but the pics arnt great.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

I love the geometric.  Here is a close up.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Next is household and food bottles.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More household bottles.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Next is medicines and hair bottles.  I have trimed this section down ALOT.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Close up on the pine tars.  Ryan tumbled the large one for me.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More medicine.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More medicine.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More medicines.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Crown sodas.  I dont collect these I have just kept a few that I have dug.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hutches, I want to have all 50 states one day.  Only 41 to go. []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Stoneware.  I dont collect these either they were both given to me.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorites historical flasks.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More historical flasks.  I love Washington Taylors and eagles.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More Washington Taylors.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Black glass.  4 of these have pontils.  Check out the label on the case gin.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Whiskey.  I love the pig.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More Whiskey.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More whiskey


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bitters


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mineral Waters.  Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sodas
 These are sodas from Penn.  The one on the right is English.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More sodas.  The 6 on the left are from Savannah the others are beers.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Poisons.
 These are American except for the one on the right which is Canadian I think.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

More poisons.
 These are English.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello Ryan, collecting for 2 years?  WoW!!  That's a great collection of different bottles.  I like them all.  Thanks for sharing with us and congrats on them all.  Good luck finding and digging more for your collection.  Paul


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice Ry, after 2 years of collecting I had some screw tops and what ever else was laying around in the shallow farm dump behind my house. Killer, cant wait to see it after 10 years! 

 Digger Ry


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2008)

Ryan, you're off to a helluva start, and have covered a lot of ground in a short time.  Great collection!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

What I have tried to do is collect things that are mostly before 1900 and collect a variety of types of bottles.  It makes it intresting because when I am looking for bottles I don't always have to be looking for a certain type of bottle.  If I see a bottle that is nice and is at a good price and I have money at the time I ussually buy it.  It also always helps to sell dug bottles in lots that I dont want to buy bottles I do want.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow,very nice collection!At two years I was still OOOING and AAAWWWING over the SCA unembossed stuff.....I didn't get out much.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 31, 2008)

nice......your in the city digging is my guess?  Any of them Pennsylvania bottles from the coal regions?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

What are the coal regions.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 1, 2009)

N.E. & Central Pa.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 1, 2009)

> Hutches, I want to have all 50 states one day.  Only 41 to go. []


 
 You got one from wisconsin yet? I've got a pretty nice small town wisconsin one that i can let go of for pretty cheap (due to the fact that i got it at an antique store for next to nothing[])

 beautiful collection!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2009)

You have a very neat and organized collection. In my first two years everything had to be pontiled. Wish I had it all now. Now days it's just what I like and it is very unorganized still.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tony: I have one from WI.  It says PARK FALLS BOTTLING WORKS PARK FALLS WIS.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 1, 2009)

Privydigger: The cities I have the sodas from are Easton, Philly, Pittsburg, and Norristown.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 1, 2009)

As usual with the coal region close but no cigars
 thx
 happy new Year 
 privvydigger


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2009)

Ryan, I can probably help with the Hutchs as I have a 50 state collection and a state capital collection with several duplicates.  My other interests are colored and state capital druggists. and any Arkansas bottles.  Just let me know if your interested.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 1, 2009)

I sent you an email the other day about a state capital druggist.  Maybe we could trade.  Contact me if you didnt get my email.


----------



## Dean (Jan 2, 2009)

I received your email but evidently you didn't receive my return message.  I have the Tucker Bldg. Pharmacy, but mine is a little different than yours; it also has the street address above the name.  I could use it as a trader and will look in the shop to get extra Hutches together.  Also looking for any Arkansas bottles.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, Ryan.. NICE COLLECTION!!! 
 If you don't already have one, I've got a New Jersey hutch available for trade.. sometime soon I'll be visiting relatives in Raleigh.. let me know.. -Charlie


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 2, 2009)

That park falls one is a nice one. congrats []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

really nice display of your collection. very organized, very impressed! would like that type of display one day. thanks for showing!


----------



## Dean (Jan 2, 2009)

Ryan. I found the following state Hutches that are duplicates:Ala., Fla., Del., N.J., N.Y., Ill., & (Ga.) Atlanta.  I have over 30 different state capital Hutches that are duplicates.  They could be available for the correct trade (some are quite scarce), some picture Hutches and some colored.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are photos of my traders.
 thanks
 Dean


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

For Sale Or Trade


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

More For Sale or Trade


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

Part of my collection


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2009)

Great stuff Dean. You paint all of them yourself???? [8|]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 3, 2009)

Dam that took some time to paint... I would have gone nuts!!!! 

    I have philly and NJ hutches to trade also


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

Warren, I use colored paint pencils with a fine point to paint most of them.  I have been known to have it do over when I decide that they should have been tumbled before they went into the collection and I had already painted them once.  The tumbler will take the paint off real good, but so will water and a light rub.  I have painted them to better photograph them.  I take a photo album to shows  with each bottle photographed so that I won't get duplicates that I don't need.  Thanks for your interest, Dean


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5


 
 That shelf looks like a disaster waiting to happen with that crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Dean, exactly what type of pencil are you talking about? I am about Â¼ of the way done painting all of my squats but I am using a really fine paint brush and white paint. It takes forever and you really have to be careful with the paint so I am looking for a different method now.


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2009)

Tom, The painters pencils are made by Elmer's and can be found in the Craft Dept. at Wal-Mart.  They can be purchased singly or in packages with different colors; The fine points work better with little or no clean-up afterwards.  When you get a little excess it is easier to let it dry and scrape it back with a pocket knife.  Hope this helps,  Dean


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dean, Would you trade any of those for the tucker pharmacy bottle?


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2009)

Ryan,You are on. An email is on it's way.  You have some nice bottles, especially not to have collected any longer than you have  I have posted a few more of mine under the Prize possession Forum.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 4, 2009)

Dean, I went out today and bought a white elmersâ€™ paint marker and it only took about 15 minutes or so to do a bottle. It use to take me 45 minutes and even over an hour sometimes to paint a squat with a brush. I am not sure if I like painting the slugplate or not. If I decide to take it off a little #0 steel wool will work and keep the other letters. Thanks for the time saving tip! The only thing is that I had to go over a couple areas twice because they were kind of thin and transparent which I never got with paint. 

 Sorry NCdigger for changing the topic of your thread. You do have some nice bottles in your collection.


----------



## glass man (Jan 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> More medicine.


     WHAT IS THE BOTTLE THAT LOOKS LIKE A TARGET BALL,CEPT FOR THE LONG NECK? THANK YOU ! OH YES WHAT A COLLECTION!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## Dean (Jan 5, 2009)

Glass man:  Sometimes the paint will settle in the pencils and need shook-up to make the paint heavier.  Glad it's working better for you.

 NCdigger5:  The Wilmington, Del., Hutch was shipped today.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glassman:  It is embossed Korbeline.  It is a medicine.  I saw it at a bottle show for $10 and thought it was neat and I bought it.  I don't know anything else about it.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 5, 2009)

beautiful collection!!!


----------



## glass man (Jan 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> Glassman:  It is embossed Korbeline.  It is a medicine.  I saw it at a bottle show for $10 and thought it was neat and I bought it.  I don't know anything else about it.


    $10! DANG THAT IS A COOL MED.! UNUSUAL,THOUGHT IT MAY HAVE BEEN A FIREGRADNADE ALSO. GREAT MED.! I SEE YOU GOT S. T. QUINAN BLOB FROM SAV. I  HAVE ONE TOO. LOVE THE SHADE OF COLBALT THEY ARE IN! JAMIE


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 13, 2009)

It is a great color.  Its like an electric blue.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 28, 2009)

What an amazing collection of a variety of gems. Some very cool shaped bottles there. Awesome colors also. farmgal


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 7, 2009)

oops, did a search and posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> Hutches, I want to have all 50 states one day.Â  Only 41 to go. []


 Do you have one from Jersey NCD ? Let me know and if not I'll send you one I have a double of from Paterson.
                  great collection,
                                            Jim


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bobi
> 
> Hi, would you like to see 'n buy my bottle's collection?Â  please visit http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5943&id=1660397055&saved#/photos.php?id=1660397055
> 
> Thanks Admin!





> Â   Subscribe


 


 Bobi=Aura=Spammer
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Green-And-Brown-Bottles/m-198427/tm.htm


----------

